# Using (old) DSLR or point and shoot as a webcam?



## P_R (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi,
I have, as I suspect many of you have as well, a number of older DSLR or point and shoot cameras which get little use. I wondered if there was a way to use some of this older but working hardware for new purposes. What I had in mind was to connect a DSLR with a wide angle lens and use that as a webcam. So I checked Magic Lantern and there seemed to be no mention of their software enabling that type of usage. A similar broader web search came up with little as well. I recall some early point and shoot digital cameras could be used in this way, but none recently.

Has anyone done this or knows of a DSLR or point and shoot being used in this way? If so how?


----------



## P_R (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello (again),

My standard search engine is Bing, only because I like the daily images. But it is not the best at searching as I discovered when I checked on Google with the above subject. Turns our there are a number of ways to use an old DSLR as a webcam.

Just one example is here: http://sparkosoft.com/how-to-use-dslr-as-webcam

I've not tried any of them as yet, but if I get it to work I'll post back any results in case it is of use to anyone else.

Cheers,

P_R


----------

